# Thoughts On New Tow Vehicle



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

-Family of 4, kids 9-12, camps bout 1-2 times a month, flatlands of west TN/Miss/KY mostly. camped 31 nites last year.
-take one long tow to beach a year
-Gas vs Diesel?
-plan on upping camper in next few years to 26slide Outback, but not now
-Big torgue *needed??*
-my daily vehicle, do I want to pull into Walmart/Kroger with a big Burb boat? A Tahoe has plenty of room for me/fam.Specially taking back seat out.
-Burb vs big engine/gear ratio etc to tow 8000 lbs. I ain't towin bigger than a 26 footer.
-We're not getting a truck cause the kids want to be able to lay their seats back as we travel..and that's ok.
-Is the benefit of hauling a big box around everyday to work worth knowing I have that extra torque just for hauling a camper? Is the increase in stability due to larger wheelbase worth a bigger vehicle with slightly worse MPG? or extra $$ for a diesel?
-Don't really haul much stuff outside of camping. Always get a small trailer if needed.
-This will be my vehicle for a LONG LONG LOOOOOOOOOOOONG time. I want it to fit perfect to my needs and my fams.
-Great incentives now. 0% x 72 mo or 8 k rebate??
I guess the bottom line is this:
_ Is a larger frame, more stable towing, more torque, less MPG for a dedicated but once a month local camper with a couple of long tows a year worth the extra money and space and upkeep._ Also..it'll fill up the garage.
Like a house, this is an investment in my family. Very expensive but our hobby and what we enjoy and look fwd to. Want to look back when in the nursing home and say, "ya...that was the right move, now where's my teeth?"








Thanks guys, I need your constructive insights in this move. Will be making trade in next couple of weeks probably.
Mark
oh yea, Excursion? stop making. why?? but is diesel. Expedition?? 07 has folding back seat but no sweet incentives.
Ford stuff vs. Chevy stuff


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

camptn
Well the longer the wheel base is the more stability you will have.
As for which one to choose only you can really answer that question
You know the needs of your family just keep in mind the kids are small now
but they will get bigger which mean they will need more room eventually.
Good Luck with your Choice

Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll second Hoot's comments and add my own...

My first impulse is "buy a truck". A four-door with a Diesel, especially the newer Diesels is a pretty good daily driver. I would have to look at my parking situation at home and at work also. Once a month is actually fairly substantial.

I drive a truck because I tow our TT about every three months. I do tow a lot of other things including a car trailer and a tractor on a trailer (as opposed to a tractor/trailer, a different animal altogether).

For us a 'burb just didn't make sense. We can carry everything we need in the truck, even groceries.

Reverie


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I'll second Hoot's comments and add my own...
> 
> My first impulse is "buy a truck".
> Reverie
> [snapback]77423[/snapback]​


Thanks Rev, I'll have to amend my post. We're not getting a truck cause the kids want to be able to lay their seats back as we travel..and that's ok. Other than that, a truck would be fine.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Go look at the new Dodge mega cab. I saw 15 of them at a dealer in AZ. The rear seat reclines to 37 degrees. It has a lot of room in the back for growing kids. Comes with a short pu bed and a diesel

That might fit your wants for reclining, otherwise I would recomend a crew cab GM with a 6 ft pu bed and duramax.

The bed is a good place for bikes etc.

Adjusting to a little longer is not that bad, you get used to it. Also at a shopping center, just park a little further away in the lot. My little laugh is watching people drive around for 10 min to get a closer parking spot at a mall where there going to walk inside for 2 hrs.

I do not know the towing numbers on either vehicle tho.

John


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

John

I was looking at your trip list and your 1st trip say northwest do you mean northeast?
Will


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

We looked at the burbs when we were upgrading but just couldn't compare with the versatility of the pickup. Price wise we came out better too. With the diesel mileage we ended up with a much safer 3/4 ton beast that's a good daily driver too. Towing is a breeze even though I don't tow that often it's there. Only problem with any of the larger vehicles is parking. Most malls etc. use compact car sized parking spaces. The kids can't recline the rear seats but there's tons of room back there for their comfort. You just have to weigh everything out and decide what's best for you. Pricing played a big part of my decision cause it was during Ford employee pricing. I wouldn't have paid the 50k sticker on my truck but the 36k wasn't bad for a loaded Lariat truck. Couldn't touch a comparable sub for that. As far as the Dodge goes watch out for that first year body style. Could be trouble. Good luck.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Like everyone else said, you need to look at what is best for you. I have a 26RS, and didn't feel the 1/2 ton Avalanche was doing the job as good as it should. The DW didn't like the somewhat tight quarters.

I wanted the oil burner, she wanted gob's of interier room, the only option was a PSD Excursion.

Personnaly, I wanted a GM 2500HD C/C with the Duramax/Allison partnership, but the Excursion is a nice truck too, and Momma's happy, and like the old saying goes, when Momma's happy, everybody is happy, but if Momma is not happy, look out!

Tim


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Consider that your 9 -12 year old kids will be 13-17 in four short years and will likely grow a tad between now and then. While a Tahoe is big enough now, it may not be in the future. 
If I were in your position, I'd consider the 3/4 ton Suburban or Excursion and possibly the Dodge Mega-cab just for comparison.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wishful thinking Willty3, Thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campntn,

Well, the no truck specification rules out my Titan suggestion!
Considering the maximum size Outback you are planning on, you have a number of choices that would be appropriate. You really don't need a diesel for what you are going to be doing... unless you just want one!

I would suggest a Suburban or an Excursion. A Tahoe or Expedition should work as well, although wheelbase starts to become an issue. I would also encourage you to take a close look at the Nissan Armada. Same drivetrain as the Titan (which means it is a brute!), and an altogether really nice daily driver.

Have fun shopping!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I think you will be asking to much of the 1/2 ton Chevy, Ford or Dodge SUV pulling a 26' Outback, stay with a 3/4 ton you will be much happier towing. Kirk


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

If you are sure your not going to get a bigger camper and you don't want a truck then my recomendation is a K1500 Suburban with 4.10 gears. You can get the quad seating with the extra 3rd row seat and still have plenty of room for stuff. The wheel base is perfect for a 26ft camper and it is supprising easy and nimble to manuver in parking lots.

Get one thats 2 or 3 years old and save some big $$$.

Enjoy!


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

Room to lay down in the back. 
This limits you to either an SUV or VAN.

The Cadiallac Escalade fits what you want exactly however the price is just sooo high!! You want to talk about a powerful beast this is it.

Yukon 
2WD Models
3.42 7500 4.10 8500 
4WD Models
3.42 7200 4.10 8200

Tahoe Z71
2wd
Vortec 4800 V8
3.23 5,700 3.73 6,700
Vortec 5300 V8
3.23 6,700 3.73 7,700
4WD
Vortec 5300 V8
3.42 7,500
4.10 7,700

Nissan Armada
6,500
W/ Tow package
2wd 9,100
4wd 9,000

Expedition
Could not find the tow capacity

I love the Nissans they are truly a powerful beast but cost the extra dollars!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'll stick with my suggestion of a 3/4 ton suburban with rear buckets, 8.1 motor and 4.10 gears. Not too huge of a truck and you get the 3/4 ton chassis, enough room for everybody and the capacity to carry their stuff too.

Like the guys mentioned above, if your upgrading, go to a 3/4 ton. The stiffer suspension, bigger brakes and heavier frame will make towing much more comfortable.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I'll stick with my suggestion of a 3/4 ton suburban with rear buckets, 8.1 motor and 4.10 gears. [snapback]77503[/snapback]​


I think that would be the only solution.

If you don't get the buckets, the seats wouldn't recline anyway, would they?

A Tahoe or Suburban with bench seats are no different than the crew cab pickups...

Steve


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks fellas. I'm prob lookin at a Tahoe. Reason is that this will be my primary vehicle. After looking at mileage #'s and gas cost, I just can't justify a couple of camp trips a month, (allbeit some long). It would appear that I'd be spending a tremendous amount of gas$$ just to go back and forth to work with a Burb. That's the primary reason, second is that the burb is big..it's just big. I like big, but I would fear that after a few years, I might get tired of that big, backing/turning. I went from a clubcab to a Jeep and thought I'd went to Heaven. 
Also, the bucket seats are mid row. So yea, they do recline. 
Guys I'm REALLY tryin hard to make good choices here, but I just wanna go GET IT!! Sandstone (matches camper) 2005 LT, LOADED...(no dvd, but has rear headphone/radio/cd for kids) 5K miles on it, demo. either 6 year no finance + 2K rebate, or 8k rebate. 5.3 V8, sunroof, tow rating is 7700 fine for a 21 now, not sure bout the future, but I can't gamble MPG now for what happens 2 years from now.
.slow down Marky.









I'm hesitant at this point on two counts:
-no autoride, I hear that's awesome to tow with.
-don't want to appear to eager to him, can with ya'll tho. Wouldn't mind another dealership pricing it to me, same one.
This will be my vehicle for 6 or 7 years. I don't trade often, and I'm settling now.
We havin fun yet???


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I'll stick with my suggestion of a 3/4 ton suburban with rear buckets, 8.1 motor and 4.10 gears. Not too huge of a truck and you get the 3/4 ton chassis, enough room for everybody and the capacity to carry their stuff too.


Couldn't have said it better myself!

Wife drives ours daily to work and back. She loves it. I've never heard her complain about anything with the Suburban.

Never had trouble parking, gettting in or out, nuttin!

Sure, gas mileage sucks, but hey, you're going to be spending money on something. Get what you want and what you can afford. Don't *settle.* Get what you *want.*

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> no autoride, I hear that's awesome to tow with.


The full autoride is nice, a little tricky to get the hitch set up but other than that it's good.



> burb is big..it's just big. I like big, but I would fear that after a few years, I might get tired of that big, backing/turning.


The suburban is only about 18 inches longer than the tahoe. Probably wouldn't make that much of a difference with regular driving but the longer wheelbase will help a lot with stability towing a trailer.

Do you know what gears it has??

Mike


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

If your set on a Tahoe and gas mileage is an issue as yuo describe, you might try waiting till the 2007 model year arrives. GM just announced a hybrid gas/electric version of the Tahoe/Yukon for 2007.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

[quote name='campntn' date='Feb 1 2006, 03:31 AM']
-Family of 4, kids 9-12, camps bout 1-2 times a month, flatlands of west TN/Miss/KY mostly. camped 31 nites last year.
-take one long tow to beach a year
-Gas vs Diesel?

camptn, how far is it to work? Are you a brain surgeon (is it REALLY important you be there exactly on time, EVERY time)?

Where I'm headin' here, is get what you want, then pick up a beater for that daily driver, if that would make sense in your situation. There are plenty of $500 to $1000 old Escorts and such; pick one that doesn't make too many rude noises and go with the flow.

I have done this, and saved considerable insurance on the TV since it was at home most of the time - not enough to pay for the beater, but plenty to pay for the insurance on it. Right now, I know of several cars parked outside an assisted living facility that are just sitting there - waiting for a new home where they can be useful...

Slug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> campntn,
> 
> Well, the no truck specification rules out my Titan suggestion!
> Considering the maximum size Outback you are planning on, you have a number of choices that would be appropriate. You really don't need a diesel for what you are going to be doing... unless you just want one!
> ...


Yes Doug
The Armada is very nice daily driving
And the gas mileage isn't that bad
DW tries to get it when ever she gets a chance









Don


----------



## Stacey (Apr 25, 2004)

So you want something that can tow a camper with a 26 foot box, which means you need good towing capacity and a long wheelbase. You also say that you want lots of room for the kids to stretch out and you're ruling out a truck. That really narrows things down to three vehicles: Suburban, Excusion or a full size van.

Personally, I don't think that the Suburban has the wheelbase, not to mention the cost of a 3/4 ton suburban with second row bench seats would be in the $50,000 range. The same goes for an Excursion. You'd be looking at a pretty penny to get second row bench seats in the Excursion. That leaves you with a full size van. You could get something like the Ford E-350 Chateau, which has a 138" wheelbase (same as a full size pickup), cavernous seating for seven, and a tow rating of 10,000 lbs. It should also run you $10,000 to $20,000 less than the Suburban or Excursion.


----------



## fishingmarlin (Nov 27, 2005)

I think the new 2007 Tahoes are going to use old technology that did not work the last time it was introduced. Its a V8 that switched to a V4 when it can. I would be curious if while towing if it would even do this and if it did would it what kind of wear that would do.

If they are actually coming out with a hybrid I seriously doubt it will have any real towing capacity.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

For all of you "big" truck owners, is there an insurance premium just because it is a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck?? I realize it will be more but is it a lot more than a 1/2 ton chassis vehicle? Does having a diesel motor versus gas engine matter for insurance purposes?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

hurricaneplumber said:


> For all of you "big" truck owners, is there an insurance premium just because it is a 3/4 ton or 1 ton truck?? I realize it will be more but is it a lot more than a 1/2 ton chassis vehicle? Does having a diesel motor versus gas engine matter for insurance purposes?
> [snapback]77770[/snapback]​


The insurance on my 02 3/4 diesel Ram is $100 more a year than my DW's 03 Durango, it might very person to person, state to state but I don't know of any premium for insurance, it's all about replacement cost I think.

Bill.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Stacey said:


> Personally, I don't think that the Suburban has the wheelbase, not to mention the cost of a 3/4 ton suburban with second row bench seats would be in the $50,000 range. The same goes for an Excursion. You'd be looking at a pretty penny to get second row bench seats in the Excursion. That leaves you with a full size van. You could get something like the Ford E-350 Chateau, which has a 138" wheelbase (same as a full size pickup), cavernous seating for seven, and a tow rating of 10,000 lbs. It should also run you $10,000 to $20,000 less than the Suburban or Excursion.
> [snapback]77626[/snapback]​


I would vote here also. Much cheaper, shorter total length, longer wheelbase, massive room inside, great tow capacity and not too bad to drive. Go find a E350 at the dealership, 12 pax not extended 15pax and take it for a spin. My wife was very surprised at the ride. The Chateau is nice inside with bucket seats - like an airliner. You could get the very nice entertainment center and still be thousands under an SUV. Don't rule it out until you drive one.

Jared


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, I can't answer that, as I haven't got the bill for the change in my policy yet, but I would suspect that it has more to do with vehicle value/replacement cost then on GVW and engine. (unless those vehicles show a higher incidence of insurance claims.) I know that it does have an impact on registration fee's, at least in CT. The new F350's and 3500's that have GVWRs over 10,000 gross cannot be registered as a Combination in CT, but have to be registered Commercial, which is a bit more, and may have an insurance impact as well.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I think I will contact my insurance lady just to ask. My 1/2 ton truck is registered as Commercial already, that's NY for ya.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> My 1/2 ton truck is registered as Commercial already, that's NY for ya.


Oh yeah!, I forgot about that. When I lived in NY, my 1/2 ton Chevy PU had passenger tags, because I had the cap. Down Westchester way, you needed that just to get around with all the Parkway's being "No Commercial Vehicles". Why don't you have passenger tags if you have a cap?

Tim


----------



## scottenrotten (Feb 3, 2006)

campntn said:


> -Family of 4, kids 9-12, camps bout 1-2 times a month, flatlands of west TN/Miss/KY mostly. camped 31 nites last year.
> -take one long tow to beach a year
> -Gas vs Diesel?
> -plan on upping camper in next few years to 26slide Outback, but not now
> ...


I have a o5 tundra with a 7000 ib towing package. wondering if the 28rsds with 7500 gvwr is too heavy?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

scottenrotten said:


> [snapback]77410[/snapback]​


I have a o5 tundra with a 7000 ib towing package. wondering if the 28rsds with 7500 gvwr is too heavy?
[snapback]78094[/snapback]​[/quote]

Ummm........probably.

Yes. Unless you haul all downhill







Your truck won't like you anymore if you start hauling that around.

Steve


----------

